
Quantum “spooky action” approaches the human scale - chris1993
https://theconversation.com/experiment-shows-einsteins-quantum-spooky-action-approaches-the-human-scale-95372
======
dbasedweeb
Approaches the human scale? This experiment was done on 10^12 supercooled
atoms in a vacuum. That is at least FIFTEEN orders of magnitude away from the
scale of the average human body, which is not supercooled or in a vacuum. This
experiment is very interesting and an extension of previous work with massive
oscillators, but the title is absurd.

~~~
chris1993
Human scale because it's approaching the range of normal human experience
(width of a hair).

~~~
dbasedweeb
If I call something “Elephant scale” and then claim I meant “an elephant’s
hair” you’d laugh at me, and rightly so.

------
ohiovr
Does resonance have anything to do with it? (I guess in a classical sense)

